# Repair motherboard CPU socket - Whats the repair cost for Sandy Bridge?



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, what is the repair cost
for repairing a CPU socket on a Sandy Bridge motherboard?
Sadly i didnt know my motherboard had a damaged CPU socket until the reseller told me and therefore they also refused a refund wich also was the reason i sent it back to them in the first place, same day as i recieved it, when i later on read on hardware forums that intel recalled all Sandy Bridge motherboards.


Sadly these kinds of damages is not covered by the warranty, and I have also been told that
i wont get a refund, and its my word against their and really I dont see how I could have damaged the CPU socket when i didnt even had ordered a CPU yet.

But, not much to do against a big company and therefore i would like to know what the cost is to repair a CPU socket on a motherboard. I have read on some other forums like xtremesystems that moderators there telling that its about a 25 $ cost on repairing or replacing the motherboard CPU socket, and I would like anyone here to confirm this for me, or what other kind of prices there is for repairs  that is not covered by the warranty, and sadly my reseller didnt accept the motherboard and told me i damaged it, which i didnt but i cant proof that they are lying so.

Is it true that there is about a 25 $ cost for repairing or replacing a CPU socket on a motherboard, and if not what is the cost?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2011)

report the company that sold you the board. repairing one depending on damage will be a pain


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

cdawall said:


> report the company that sold you the board. repairing one depending on damage will be a pain




I dont really care, I dont have any interest in computers and computer hardware anymore since i got scammed by this company, and I cant proof that they scammed me either, so this is my only option.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2011)

solhagen said:


> Sadly these kinds of damages is not covered by the warranty, and I have also been told that
> i wont get a refund, and its my word against their and really I dont see how I could have damaged the CPU socket when i didnt even had ordered a CPU yet.



Then how do you know if the socket is damaged?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then how do you know if the socket is damaged?



I dont, the reseller told me that 7 days after they picked it up after i sent it back due to the Intel Sandy Bridge SATA faulty ports.
And I told them that its impossible for me to have done that damage, since i didnt even had a CPU for sandy bridge at that time
and since i only had it in its package once i picked it up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2011)

No offense, should have taken pictures before you sent them the board back. =/

Yah, repairing a socket is a PAIN IN THE A**! It's not the actual cost of the parts, it's the time it takes and the equipment needed of the repair. So, wherever your are getting the quote of $25 to repair the socket damage, i would go with it and purchase a SATAIII add-in card, not worrying about the board recall, hoping the boards works ok.


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> No offense, should have taken pictures before you sent them the board back. =/
> 
> Yah, repairing a socket is a PAIN IN THE A**! It's not the actual cost of the parts, it's the time it takes and the equipment needed of the repair. So, wherever your are getting the quote of $25 to repair the socket damage, i would go with it and purchase a SATAIII add-in card, not worrying about the board recall, hoping the boards works ok.



I have no idea what you mean, but the resellers in my country gives out free SATA controller add in cards, but here it is:


It was impossible for me to take pictures of it because, since i didnt even use it.
I read the news on a swedish hardware forum 1 hour after i picked the motherboard up, and sent it back as fast as I could.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2011)

was the board still sealed?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

cdawall said:


> was the board still sealed?



I dont understand what kind of sealing you mean?
There was no specific sealing on it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2011)

Was it still shrink wrapped when you returned it?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Was it still shrink wrapped when you returned it?



I dont still remember, but I do remember that the motherboards always has a plastic cover over the CPU socket, and since i didnt have a CPU i waited with using the motherboard, without a processor i cant use a motherboard, and since the CPU socket is
placed under that plastic cover, I know for myself that either i got a used motherboard from the reseller from the beginning, or the reseller is trying to scam me.

All I know is that i havent used the motherboard, and since the reselller is trying to trick me i have nothing to do then returning the motherboard to ASUS, who made the board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2011)

What was your method of purchase when you bought the board?


----------



## Goodman (Feb 15, 2011)

It is Asus then all you have to do is phone Asus & tell them where you bought the board & the proof of purchase & they (Asus) will contact the reseller where you bought it & ask them to honor the warranty , trust they will...


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

Goodman said:


> It is Asus then all you have to do is phone Asus & tell them where you bought the board & the proof of purchase & they (Asus) will contact the reseller where you bought it & ask them to honor the warranty , trust they will...



Sadly, it is ASUS, and sadly, I have already tried through ASUS and no, they wont do that.
They are telling me that I need to work it out with the reseller, and since the reseller already scammed me claiming I made a damage to one of the motherboards cpu socket pins, i am more or less screwed. So sadly, what you said is not working.


So, sucks that you are completely wrong in what you are saying, since ASUS wont give me any goodwill at all.


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What was your method of purchase when you bought the board?




invoice.
There is still 8 days left until last payment day, and if i dont pay the reseller they are gonna contact the police
for not paying the invoice.

Cant do much against a big company, and there is no luck in contacting ASUS


----------



## Goodman (Feb 15, 2011)

solhagen said:


> Sadly, it is ASUS, and sadly, I have already tried through ASUS and no, they wont do that.
> They are telling me that I need to work it out with the reseller, and since the reseller already scammed me claiming I made a damage to one of the motherboards cpu socket pins, i am more or less screwed. So sadly, what you said is not working.



That is bad , what kind of damage are we talking about?
Did you ever try to put in a cpu or you didn't even touch the board?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

Goodman said:


> That is bad , what kind of damage are we talking about?
> Did you ever try to put in a cpu or you didn't even touch the board?



Well, no, i didnt touch it, i havent even bought a CPU for that motherboard. 
Thats what makes me even more sad for being scammed that way.
The damage is that one of the motherboard cpu socket pins is in some way
bent or broken, I also have no idea why the reseller waited 7 days before they told me that,
they picked up my products, and 7 days after they picked it up, i got told there is
one broken motherboard socket cpu pin.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2011)

solhagen said:


> invoice.
> There is still 8 days left until last payment day, and if i dont pay the reseller they are gonna contact the police
> for not paying the invoice.
> 
> Cant do much against a big company, and there is no luck in contacting ASUS



I'd let the police come, you can't be jailed for monies owed and you can tell the police as to why you didn't pay them.

EDIT

BAD ADVICE; Unsure of Sweden's laws and regulations.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 15, 2011)

Just return the board he can't do anything to you & since you didn't bought it or paid for it , end of the story at worst he will charge you shipping charge

I think the guy is trying to scare you off because he is gona be stock with his mistake

Don't ever deal with that guy ever again


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

"guy", the company you are referring to is one of the biggest hardware resellers in Sweden, so there is nothing I can do and its their company against me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2011)

What makes your story a little hard to believe is that you bought a motherboard witout a CPU.  Not saying I don't believe you, just trying to see it from Asus's eyes.  
Here in the USA, there are departments in the government that we can go to to fight for us.  Do you have any such thing?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What makes your story a little hard to believe is that you bought a motherboard witout a CPU.  Not saying I don't believe you, just trying to see it from Asus's eyes.
> Here in the USA, there are departments in the government that we can go to to fight for us.  Do you have any such thing?






Well, due to the fact that they had so good prices on motherboard, power supply and a graphics card (they had some special prices over a weekend), thats why, the other stuff (Chassi, CPU and fans) was pre-ordered from a
computer store near where i live who was also going to mount the computer for me, 
and since the news about intel recalling all Sandy Bridge motherboard came out later the same night as i picked the motherboard up, i dont really see how its hard to believe.

That was also why i sent it back in the first place, i sent the motherboard back due to the news that intel recalls all sandy bridge motherboard, not because there was something that didnt work.

If this wasnt true i could have said that i have bought a CPU anyways, but this time i didnt, and even If i did, i have not used the motherboard.

The only thing the reseller has told me is that they could offer me a discount if i buy MORE products from them, thats their type of "goodwill", which in my opinion is just clear bullshit, ofcourse they know I wont buy from them again since they already scammed me once, and why would they offer me that deal in the first place, if they were so sure no one at their company did this.


----------



## timta2 (Feb 15, 2011)

> and since the CPU socket is
> placed under that plastic cover, I know for myself that either i got a used motherboard from the reseller from the beginning, or the reseller is trying to scam me.



I would have sent it back originally and demanded a replacement or refund because of the fact that it wasn't new. Here in the US a company can get in trouble for selling used products as new. I think you need to be a little tougher (and maybe more annoying) to the retailer. Call and talk to different people, ask for higher ups, etc. They are probably just hoping you will go away. I wouldn't.


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

timta2 said:


> I would have sent it back originally and demanded a replacement or refund because of the fact that it wasn't new. Here in the US a company can get in trouble for selling used products as new. I think you need to be a little tougher (and maybe more annoying) to the retailer. Call and talk to different people, ask for higher ups, etc. They are probably just hoping you will go away. I wouldn't.





Well, I have no idea if it was new or not, since i didnt use it. 
I dont even know if the CPU socket was damaged when I recieved the motherboard either,
the only thing the reseller says is that they didnt make this damage, and that this kind of damage NOT could have been made in the process of making the motherboard.

If i knew i had used the motherboard, ofcourse i could just say "Ok, i pay for the repair costs and be more careful next time", but due to the fact that i didnt even use the motherboard,  I now take the time to ask on several hardware forums what to do and how to do it.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 15, 2011)

timta2 said:


> I would have sent it back originally and demanded a replacement or refund because of the fact that it wasn't new. Here in the US a company can get in trouble for selling used products as new. *I think you need to be a little tougher (and maybe more annoying) to the retailer. Call and talk to different people, ask for higher ups, etc. They are probably just hoping you will go away. I wouldn't.*



Right on!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2011)

I meant no offense, and I did not know the rest of the story.  Can you take this to court?  You have a good case in my book if you never delivered the motherboard to the computer store who was to put it together.
Any skilled person who processes returns can make a returned item look new, so I will not fault solhagen, but who knows what happened in the 7 days they had it?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, thats the problem.
I have proof of them telling me that they recieved it.
But when i started to asking them why it took so long time,
i got an answer after 7 days, from them telling me one of 
the motherboards cpu socket pins was broken, and I asked them "Ok, so someone at your company did the damage" but, they told me I did it since there was not possible that anyone there would have done it, and they also told me that ASUS would never believe one customer in front of a reseller, and that i couldnt do anything then to pay for a damaged motherboard i didnt even damage.


Like you said, no one knows what they did with it during this 7 days, but since ASUS trusts the reseller in front of the customer, i am screwed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2011)

I've always said that Asus is a four letter word.:shadedshu

I agree that you should become a pain for that company.  I don't know what rights you have in Sweden, but exercise them.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I meant no offense, and I did not know the rest of the story.  Can you take this to court?  You have a good case in my book if you never delivered the motherboard to the computer store who was to put it together.
> Any skilled person who processes returns can make a returned item look new, so I will not fault solhagen, but who knows what happened in the 7 days they had it?



He actually has no case, theirs no proof to back his claim. And this would problly be thrown out by most judges before he even has a chance.

I'd just pay the $25 and be done with it.


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> He actually has no case, theirs no proof to back his claim. And this would problly be thrown out by most judges before he even has a chance.
> 
> I'd just pay the $25 and be done with it.




Yes, and due to the fact that the reseller screwed me, i am now looking for how much it would cost to repair the motherboard.
And i have only read by several moderators on different hardware forums, that the cost is about 25$, but i am not sure, thats why i am asking.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 15, 2011)

solhagen said:


> Yes, and due to the fact that the reseller screwed me, i am now looking for how much it would cost to repair the motherboard.
> And i have only read by several moderators on different hardware forums, that the cost is about 25$, but i am not sure, thats why i am asking.



So they shipped the broken motherboard back? You can probably sell it off as-is if you just wanted to be done with it. Just make sure the buyer knows he's going to have to pay money after he buys it to get it fixed.


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> So they shipped the broken motherboard back? You can probably sell it off as-is if you just wanted to be done with it. Just make sure the buyer knows he's going to have to pay money after he buys it to get it fixed.





Well, i just want to know how much it cost for ASUS to repair this for me,
even if the reseller screwed me over, it feels a lot better if im being screwed on only a few money and not the whole motherboard.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2011)

solhagen said:


> Well, i just want to know how much it cost for ASUS to repair this for me



Did you ask Asus?


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Did you ask Asus?




Yes, but their answer was that i should ask the reseller, and therefore i think he misunderstood the question, of course its ASUS and not the reseller who does any repairs of replaces, and therefore I asked them again, and didnt get any answer, and therefore in the meantime i ask on several hardware forums, since i am pretty upset right now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

i'd tell them that the CPU damage means nothing - they'd have to replace the board anyway due to the recall, so its pointless to try and argue the point.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2011)

http://support.asus.com/repair/repair.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Click Advance Replacement Options & Instructions on the left.
Read 5 Steps to Advanced Replacement


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'd tell them that the CPU damage means nothing - they'd have to replace the board anyway due to the recall, so its pointless to try and argue the point.





Well, that doesnt seem to matter for them, they have no good will at all.


----------



## solhagen (Feb 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://support.asus.com/repair/repair.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Click Advance Replacement Options & Instructions on the left.
> Read 5 Steps to Advanced Replacement



Thanks, i e-mailed them now awaiting reply.


----------

